# $1100 (can) to spend...so?



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I know no one can tell me what sounds good to me and all that, but mostly looking for feedback on what you would do. I have a good idea which way I'll lean, but it's nice to get feedback from ppl like "us".you 

I'm looking to change either my receiver (currently 2311CI) or my L/C/R (currently AS-F2/AS-F1/AS-F2)

Here are my 2 options:

1. Anthem MRX300 / Onkyo 818. Favoring the Anthem as it can be bought locally by a reputable dealership and deal locally. But the 818 is more "future proof"

2. 3 brand new shiny Energy RC 70 across the front.

What would tickle your fancy. My room is app. 3200 square feet and treated on the back wall only (that's all I was allowed :bigsmile and I have dual PB12-NSD for the lows.

cheers


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I do not recall who said it - but where the AVR is the brain, the speakers are the soul. My opinion would be to go with the speakers IF you like the sound.

Plus, if you wait a bit more on the AVR, I am betting they come down in price and then you could do both! :devil:


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> I do not recall who said it - but where the AVR is the brain, the speakers are the soul. My opinion would be to go with the speakers IF you like the sound.


Couldn't agree more with that saying :T




> Plus, if you wait a bit more on the AVR, I am betting they come down in price and then you could do both! :devil:


I wish!! Unfortunately, it would have to be one or the other. I know I would have to try the Energy out, but I'm having a hard time believing that the Energy/MultEQ combo would be as a significant sonic upgrade as Athena /ARC or XT32 combo. 

Also, this will be my last upgrade for the next 5 years (student loan says so). 

1/ 0 for the speakers so far...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would do the Focal front stage that AC4L is blowing out. Last time I looked it cost $1000 for the 814v Towers and CC814v Center Channel. They are finished in a beautiful Piano Black finish and are A-Stocks that were originally intended for the now defunct Sound Advice.

I say go with these as it is next to impossible to get brand new Focals for any sort of discount and their Inverted Dome Tweeter is spectacular. I really think the 2311 can drive them. Especially if they are XO'ed at 80hz with your fantastic subwoofer. You could also then sell off the Denon and your current LCR and put that money towards an AVR as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would do the Focal front stage that AC4L is blowing out. Last time I looked it cost $1000 for the 814v Towers and CC814v Center Channel. They are finished in a beautiful Piano Black finish and are A-Stocks that were originally intended for the now defunct Sound Advice.


^^^This


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

mmmh, after wiping my drool and looking at my wife with sad puppy eyes, I just can't swing this. $1100 + $280 shipping + $190 taxes + another couple hundreds for duties puts this way over my limits.

I use my system 99% for HT if it matters

cheers


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

yoda13 said:


> mmmh, after wiping my drool and looking at my wife with sad puppy eyes, I just can't swing this. $1100 + $280 shipping + $190 taxes + another couple hundreds for duties puts this way over my limits.
> 
> I use my system 99% for HT if it matters
> 
> cheers


Hello,
You should not have to pay for taxes unless you live in Florida. Duties for sure. Also, tell Mark you are an HTS Member and ask him if we might honor the $1000 deal they had going between Thanksgiving and Christmas.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have to pay 13% H.S.T.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Well at least you have Tim Hortons.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't forget about CHT......http://www.chasehometheater.com/


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Well at least you have Tim Hortons.


:rofl:


----------

